# How would you rate the Kings offseason?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

What grade would you give the Sacramento Kings for their offseason moves?

*Additions*

Brad Miller 
Anthony Peeler 
Tony Massenburg 
Darius Songaila

*Subtractions*

Damon Jones 
Scot Pollard 
Hedo Turkoglu 
Keon Clark 
Mateen Cleaves
Brent Price
Jim Jackson


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*C-*

Peeler is worse than Jimmy Jackson, Miller is better than Clark, their other additions are worse than their other subtractions. I don't think it was an especially good offseason, though it was nice that they got a replacement center for the aging Divac. However, I worry that 2-3 years down the line, people will be looking at Brad Miller and his contract like they do with Eddie Jones and Brian Grant now.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*C* 


Important addition: Miller. With him around, Divac can play lesser, n be fresher n more effective when he's on the court. Darius Songaila is capable of becoming a solid player in the future IMO. 


Main losses: Letting Keon Clark go for practically nothing at all but still didn't manage to sign Jim Jackson sucks. Losing Hedo sucks too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is how ESPN Insider sees it:



> Sacramento Kings
> Key Additions: Brad Miller, Anthony Peeler, Tony Massenburg
> Key Subtractions: Keon Clark, Hedo Turkoglu, Scot Pollard
> Roster breakdown: Kings Depth Chart | Free Agent Watch
> ...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> Here is how ESPN Insider sees it:


A lil' "generous" IMO. Losing Jim Jackson should be a key subtraction for the Kings too.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I would technically consider Gerald Wallace an addition because he will finally get major minutes this year.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

wow, people who have no clue sure do love to talk about how great Keon is, well he cant score, cant shoot, can sort of rebound, blocks some shots, poor defense, cant pass, and he is the skinnyest player in the league. Doesnt exactly sould like a HOF does he? Probly because he is a good backup in the west or a good starter in the east, and the 4 or 5 and nothing more. People are always doubting the kings, when in the last 5 years only 2 teams have acomplished more, Im guessing MJG's team got embarassed by the kings in the last season or two...as for a grade
talentwise: B kings lost a lot of players that didnt play for some who will, how is that bad?

Salarywise... not so good, but hell, it aint my money

loosing JJ hurts, but he wasnt a key player or anything, I seem to remember a pretty good basketball team before they had him

as for hedo, sorry hedo he do, but I never liked this gues that much, hes a SF plain and simple, and he wont ever he half as good as peja, he cant play the 2 or the 4, and he sure cant play the 1 like people say he does with the Turkish team, all this guy does is shoot


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah they lost depth, but they had so much depth, that many very talented palyers didn't get enough minutes to do anything. Just getting a star in Miller, for a bunch of guys who didn't get enough minutes to do anything. So I'd give them a C+, but who knows, people could be right about Miller in the west, and could end up being a bum out there.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

i'd give them a b too compared to the rest of the league..they didn't sit around and they kept their 6 man core..jimmy jackson may still be resigned for all we know..i strongly doubt it, but it could happen


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i think you guys just paniced and gave most of your teams depth in order to overpay a center. think that contract is gonna be huuurrttin in 2-3 years.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

this from a fan of raef lafrenz's team...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>maKINGSofgreatness</b>!
> this from a fan of raef lafrenz's team...


Do you ever have anything constructive to say, or do you just bash other posters who like teams other than the Kings?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

ha, well, I do some bashing, but its not like thats all, I only do it where I think it is deserving


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

yes i am sorry to say that as a kings fan i am forever jealous of the mavs' depth..their best bench player is the great raja bell


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> yes i am sorry to say that as a kings fan i am forever jealous of the mavs' depth..their best bench player is the great raja bell


As a Laker fan, it is funny to see Kings fans argue with Mavs fans. Kings fans bring up depth, but how many rings has that gotten them? Mavs fans like to talk about their offense and how many points they can put up, but when you have no defense its laughable. 

I'd give the Kings a "B-" because who knows how well B Miller will do in the West until the season starts. Plus they lost a lot of depth. Keon and JJ added a lot of spark and helped by putting up decent points against the Lakers last year. 

I'd rate the Mavs a B since they got a scorer but did not nearly address their defensive issues. 

These ratings are based on the Lakers setting the standard with an A rating.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

I say a B cuz of the addition of Brad! Who cares about the subtractions, they can do better without! More time for Gerald! O YEAH!


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> i think you guys just paniced and gave most of your teams depth in order to overpay a center. think that contract is gonna be huuurrttin in 2-3 years.



I beg to differ. No team in the history of NBA has ever said they overpaid an All-Star center. If Brad Miller plays the same as he did in Indiana he will be worth every penny. 

When we talk about overpaid players, we are generally talking about guards, swing man, and lazy/fat big men. Centers are almost never overpaid. If Alan Houston is 7 foot tall, no one would be talking about his salary.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> I beg to differ. No team in the history of NBA has ever said they overpaid an All-Star center. If Brad Miller plays the same as he did in Indiana he will be worth every penny.
> 
> When we talk about overpaid players, we are generally talking about guards, swing man, and lazy/fat big men. Centers are almost never overpaid. If Alan Houston is 7 foot tall, no one would be talking about his salary.


Brad Miller played in the East. When he went up against Shaq, he had to step on his toes and throw elbows, and we all saw that and what followed.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!


Interesting; from all the articles of Divac, it at times said how he played so well against Shaq. More power to you guys.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

CBS.Sportsline.com: Summer report card 



> Sacramento Kings: Never underestimate Geoff Petrie. As the Kings struggled last season with injuries, capping it with Chris Webber's knee surgery during the playoffs, their window of opportunity appeared to be closing. And all of sudden, Petrie got himself in the mix for Indiana's free-agent center, Brad Miller. It cost him Hedo Turkoglu and Scot Pollard but was worth the gamble -- particularly since Webber is likely to miss the start of the season. And Petrie wasn't done, bringing in nomadic wide body Tony Massenburg and streak-shooting Anthony Peeler. They also dealt their second-round draft pick to Boston for Darius Songaila, who a big forward from Wake Forest who played in Europe last season. With the Spurs and Lakers thriving, it's easy to forget the Kings. Don't. Grade: B.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yay! Someone who can kinda handle Shaq for a little bit, and score. My dream come true.


----------

